# AC '09



## x_tokala_x (Mar 5, 2009)

hello, my name is Tokala and i'm an arctic fox from cincinnati. I've only been involved with the furry fandom for less than a year, and so far the only con i've been to is Morphicon last last summer. This year, however, a few of my friends decided that we're making the treck to Anthrocon. There are a few of us going, but I really don't know too many furries outside of my friends here at school. I was hoping to get to know some people on here who I could meet up with at AC. That way I wont be going in blind and scared out of my wits when I wind up separated from my friends. Feel free to write back on this thread, message me, or send me an IM at Theinnkeeper11
Thanks!!
Tokala


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be at AC, running around as a skirt wearing bastard dragon. If you find me, I'm fine with hanging out. There will be cake on the first, the day before it starts if we can get into the Zoo.


----------



## turbocarl (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be there with some others french canadian furs, we'll be easy to spot, search the ones who barely speak english xD


----------



## Naynay (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be there with Trpdwarf ^^ There will most likely be cake floating around some where on the third too XD Yay for multiple birthday's at one con!!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2009)

I might be there, depends if I can get anyone that I know to go with me.  Live like 20 minutes away from it, but don't like to go to big thigns by myself.


----------



## x_tokala_x (Mar 7, 2009)

There will be cake? and it wont be a lie?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be there with Nay nay and Trp.


----------



## PeachesWolfiez (Apr 16, 2009)

My attendance depends on whether or not I get a Dealer's Den table....

...i iz in pendingz.


----------



## Uro (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm going, but I still needa find a room in the main hotel lulz.


----------



## Defcat (Apr 16, 2009)

I WISH I WAS GOING!...... but am sadly, most likley gonna have to wait till next year


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 17, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I'll be there with some others french canadian furs, we'll be easy to spot, search the ones who barely speak english xD


 
Hmm I may have to hunt you down then as a fellow Canadian, that and I'm dragging down at least one french canadian. ^.^


----------



## 50percentgrey (Apr 27, 2009)

I happen to live in Pittsburgh, right where AC will be, and I only have one question:

Is there a section for Furry artists?  You know, to share/buy artwork with?  Possibly a place to meet where I might find someone to get a job in like... publishing my furry art?


----------



## Seppel (Apr 27, 2009)

50percentgrey said:


> Is there a section for Furry artists?  You know, to share/buy artwork with?



Yes, there's the Artist's Alley and also the Dealer's Den. Most artists there can sell you artwork, and some even do trades.



50percentgrey said:


> Possibly a place to meet where I might find someone to get a job in like... publishing my furry art?



Not to get a job, but to get information on how to publish some of your works, yes. In the Dealer's Den, there will be some publishing companies. Usually they're only there to sell, but hopefully you can ask some of them for a business card and see what their websites have to offer.


----------



## Skyfire (Apr 27, 2009)

I didn't go last year in 2008, but I am returning this year.  I hope to meet new friends.


----------



## Shino (Apr 28, 2009)

I wanted to go this year, but I can't work it into my schedule or budget. I'm going to be at FurFright later this year, though, and want to go to AC for 2010. Hopefully, I'll have my furry novella finished by then, too.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 3, 2009)

x_tokala_x said:


> There will be cake? and it wont be a lie?



No the cake will not be a lie, but it will be Delicious and Moist!


----------



## Beta Link (May 3, 2009)

Dang, I'd really like to go. It just so happens that we have a vacation to Hershey in Pennsylvania planned for us to be leaving on July 3rd (the day after AC opens). Only problem is, I'm not sure if my mom and 3 siblings would be too keen on leaving a day early to go to a convention they've never heard of, for a fandom I've only just become part of, and was previously unknown to them, that most of them probably have no interest in. Plus, even if we were only to go for one day, it would be $25 for each of us, plus some if we want to get anything there.

Damn, it's this kind of stuff that makes me wish I wasn't 15 years old.


----------



## Ishaway (May 18, 2009)

I will be attending! More than likely hanging with Cybre or Dreamy in the Dealer's Den or at the Zoo.


----------

